# Monogram Creative Console (Formerly Palette Gear) & Its New MIDI Controllers



## Rory

I've just ordered Monogram's modular Traveler Console. Monogram is the new name for Palette. Its Creative Console series is the result of a Kickstarter campaign last fall, with shipping currently scheduled for next month. I use Logic, and I'll update this thread when I've had a chance to use the two together. Monogram's web site is at https://monogramcc.com. For pricing, see the last paragraph of this post.

I was looking for a MIDI controller and a number of factors influenced my decision to go with Monogram. Christian Henson uses the original Palette Gear modular controller, and he made a video (linked in post #2) that demonstrates that Logic and Palette Gear work well together. There is a second YouTube video (also linked in post #2) that supports this.

The company's gear is said to be well-built, and it can be used cross-application. In my case, I want to use the Monogram Traveler with Logic, with Adobe Photoshop and Lightroom and with Final Cut Pro X and Blackmagic DaVinci Resolve. The Monogram app (see post #3) will have presets for some of these applications. For some, I may need to do the mapping myself. In the third video (post #2), Armando Ferreira, who is fairly reliable, shows how he uses the original Palette Gear with Adobe Premiere Pro. Henson makes a comment in his video that suggests that he may use Palette Gear for editing his videos as well as with Logic.

I also looked closely at PreSonus's Faderport 8. Monogram Traveler is not only significantly less expensive, it is not restricted to use with a DAW and it does not have the Faderport limitations and quirks discussed in posts #4 and #6 in this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/th...onuss-faderport-8-as-a-midi-controller.94889/

Monogram's new Creative Console series adds significant functionality to the original Palette Gear modules. Two examples. The new Slider module has three faders, not one. Secondly, there is a new module called Orbit that is specifically designed for "expressive" control. Creative Console appears to be more sophisticated across the board than its predecessor.

Finally, Monogram is based in Kitchener, Canada, which is a significant computer research and tech development centre. The fact that Monogram is based there, has survived for five years and is launching Palette Gear Mark II, gives me a certain amount of confidence in the company and the people behind it. Note that the new Creative Console will be backwards compatible with Palette Gear modules, which I think is both responsible and suggestive of good business judgement.

In an e-mail this morning, Monogram told me that the July estimate for shipping was made on May 6 and that there will be a further update by the end of the month. I'll be happy if July holds, but in light of Covid-19 I won't be surprised if it slips. One can join the e-mail list for Monogram updates here: https://monogramcc.us4.list-manage.com/subscribe

The Traveler Console is US$329 plus shipping ($19 to New York City). Monogram is based in Canada, and did not charge New York State/New York City sales tax of 8.875% ($29). The Console comes with a "brain" Core module, a Slider module (3 faders), a Dial module (3 dials) and a Keys module (3 keys). According to the e-mail that I received this morning, once the three Console versions ship individual modules will be available à la carte for $99 each. If I'm happy with Traveler, I may purchase the new Orbit module.


----------



## Rory

Christian Henson's Palette Gear review:





Benjamin Symons, How to Use Palette Gear with Logic:




Armando Ferreira, Color Grading with Palette Gear in Adobe Premiere Pro:


----------



## Rory

This December 2019 video shows how the new Monogram setup app will work, using Photoshop as a concrete example. The "Any App" mode, discussed at 06:30, may prove quite handy:


----------



## Rory

Monogram has uploaded a video that demonstrates use of the new Orbiter module. The example is colour grading in Adobe Premiere Pro, but by extrapolation it looks like this module may be very useful for MIDI control. Looking forward to the next update on shipping.

The video was posted as a Kickstarter update and is unlisted on YouTube:


----------



## Rory

Calvin Chu has updated the Monogram Kickstarter page on production, shipping and app testing. The update is very detailed and in my view satisfactory: July 6 Update

Mass production is scheduled for August and shipping for September.

First couple of paragraphs:


----------



## Jdiggity1

I ordered mine last year when the expected shipping date was in February. 
Feels like every month it gets pushed back yet another month.

BUT... it is good to see that there is progress being made in development, and the attention to fine details in the engineering is comforting.
Hopefully going this long without it doesn't make me realise I don't need it...


----------



## Rory

Last fall people weren’t factoring in an international pandemic. I’m not surprised that a small Canadian company trying to manufacture in China is experiencing significant delays. What I like about the update is that it sounds like their first priority is getting this right and making a quality product.

However, I ordered only recently and I can imagine that people who ordered last fall are feeling a bit frustrated.


----------



## Rory

This is a screen capture of Monogram's Creator Console app, now available in beta. Looks like the app will come set up for Adobe photo/sound/video/motion graphics and for Capture One. There are videos above showing the app in use. For the interesting "Any App" mode, see post #3.


----------



## Rory

Monogram sent the following e-mail today, September 21. They expect to ship starting October 22:


----------



## Rory

Monogram also opened up ordering of individual modules today. I'm interested in the Orbiter, but it ain't cheap: https://store.monogramcc.com/collections/monogram-add-on-modules


----------



## mybadmemory

Looks amazing. I just wish it used Bluetooth instead of a cord.


----------



## Rory

There have been delays, but it's happening. FedEx says that my Monogram Traveler Console is on its way from Hong Kong. Coinciding with shipping, Monogram also uploaded a number of videos to its YouTube channel today: https://www.youtube.com/user/paletteUI

About three years ago, @christianhenson reviewed Monogram's predecessor (Palette Gear), which he still uses. Indeed, it figures in his November 21 video on orchestral programming. It would be interesting to see Henson assess Monogram Console, especially the new Orbiter module. See post #2 for Henson's Palette Gear review.


----------



## Virtuoso

Mine is arriving Monday! I was beginning to think it was all a scam.


----------



## Rory

Virtuoso said:


> Mine is arriving Monday! I was beginning to think it was all a scam.



I didn't have any doubt about the legitimacy of this, which is why I ordered in June well into the delays.

These guys live in Kitchener-Waterloo, which in Canada is a very important high tech academic and development area. I think that they just had the bad luck of promising to produce a product in China when the country, and then much of the world, ground to a halt. I also think that the last couple of updates/delays about ensuring quality control are almost certainly legit.

Anyway, we'll all know in the next few days. If yours is arriving Monday, you may be a few days ahead of me. If you have a moment, post your impressions. Did you order the Orbiter?


----------



## ag75

I still have the first one and I still love it. Debated about getting the new one but I’m still perfectly happy with the original one. Great customer service. The main “brain” of the module broke and they just sent me a new one. After using it for three years. Amazing company. Will probably buy the new one when mine dies.


----------



## Virtuoso

Rory said:


> Did you order the Orbiter?


No - just the Traveller Console as a starter. I'll add Orbiters later if I get on with it. I got it mainly for Logic/Cubase, but I might try it with FCP/Resolve/Premiere/Photoshop and see how it helps with workflow.


----------



## Rory

Virtuoso said:


> I got it mainly for Logic/Cubase, but I might try it with FCP/Resolve/Premiere/Photoshop and see how it helps with workflow.



I plan to use this with Logic, Final Cut and Capture One. Re DaVinci Resolve, Blackmagic sells its own controllers and the net result is that third party controllers have quite limited functionality. The only third party option if you want extensive control in Resolve is this one: https://posttools.tachyon-consulting.com/shop/?v=7516fd43adaa

Like you, I ordered the Traveler Console. I'll make a decision about the Orbiter module later, but it does look promising.


----------



## kgdrum

To everyone that gets these,please let us know how these turn out once you start using them.

Thanks


----------



## Rory

Virtuoso said:


> Mine is arriving Monday!



You're a few days ahead of me. FedEx says that mine will be delivered Thursday. It's currently at Hong Kong's main airport, so maybe I'll get it a day sooner


----------



## Virtuoso

First impression, not great.  






The modules snap together magnetically but the force of the magnet pulls the modules slightly off the desk at their far sides, so they rock quite a bit when you use them. This is pretty annoying. I suppose you could wedge a bit of paper between the modules to bring them into proper alignment, or stick a beer mat under each side. The modules themselves feel substantial but the knobs are cheap plastic.

Underneath, there are thin rubber lines tracing the outline of each module - these do not provide enough grip to stop them from sliding around on my desk when I use the faders - I wonder why they didn't put full rubber bases on?






These are the included profiles:-






No Logic/Cubase so I tried Premiere first. The Monogram app promptly crashed displaying a curiously transparent crash message window with the helpful message "A Problem was detected".






Take two. The app said Premier was not connected - you have to go into Preferences and set it up as a control surface. Restart everything. The app still says not connected but the buttons, knobs and sliders do now work.






Every time I quit Premiere, it crashes with a message I haven't seen before: "terminating with uncaught exception of type std::__1::system_error: mutex lock failed: Invalid argument." I don't know whether this has anything to do with the Monogram extension, but it wasn't happening yesterday.

I'll post more when I've had a chance to use it properly but so far I'm less than thrilled.


----------



## Virtuoso

View attachment IMG_5431.mp4


----------



## Jdiggity1

... oof


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Yikes! Christian Henson wasn't too enthused about recommending his Palette Gear setup either.


----------



## AndyJH

Virtuoso said:


> View attachment IMG_5431.mp4



Hey Virtuoso, I work with Monogram. What a terrible unboxing experience; let us turn it around for you.

Mind sending us a message ([email protected]) when you have a sec? We'll swap out this console as that's _clearly_ out-of-spec.

At the same time I can help with the setup in Logic/Cubase and the Premiere Pro bug.


----------



## Rory

AndyJH said:


> Hey Virtuoso, I work with Monogram. What a terrible unboxing experience; let us turn it around for you.
> 
> Mind sending us a message ([email protected]) when you have a sec? We'll swap out this console as that's _clearly_ out-of-spec.
> 
> At the same time I can help with the setup in Logic/Cubase and the Premiere Pro bug.



I suspected that it was a batch/out of spec problem. Mine is supposed to arrive this afternoon. I'll contact you if there are any issues.


----------



## Virtuoso

AndyJH said:


> Hey Virtuoso, I work with Monogram. What a terrible unboxing experience; let us turn it around for you.
> 
> Mind sending us a message ([email protected]) when you have a sec? We'll swap out this console as that's _clearly_ out-of-spec.
> 
> At the same time I can help with the setup in Logic/Cubase and the Premiere Pro bug.


Thank you - will do.

It's not difficult to set up in Logic - MIDI mode works well. I have one suggestion...

When setting up a CC command, you have the option of momentary or toggle, but if you configure a Note instead, this option disappears. It would be useful to have the momentary/toggle functionality for Note so that you can set up a button to switch between say Spiccato and Legato for instruments that use keyswitches.


----------



## goldfarb

@Virtuoso 
I have the old Palette Gear (and I like it - no issues with the hardware)
but I'm having trouble getting the faders to work with Studio One
I can see in the log that CC1 and CC11 are being sent - but no instruments/ui elements will respond

have you seen this sort of issue in the past?


----------



## Sean

goldfarb said:


> @Virtuoso
> I have the old Palette Gear (and I like it - no issues with the hardware)
> but I'm having trouble getting the faders to work with Studio One
> I can see in the log that CC1 and CC11 are being sent - but no instruments/ui elements will respond
> 
> have you seen this sort of issue in the past?


I just had this issue but with TouchOSC with Studio One. I had to set up TouchOSC as a virtual keyboard in the devices. I was setting it originally as a controller or something I think. Not sure if you did that already but maybe it's the same problem.


----------



## artomatic

I guess I'll be sticking with original Palette!


----------



## goldfarb

@Sean thanks, tried it just now and no change...it's very strange


----------



## Sean

goldfarb said:


> @Sean thanks, tried it just now and no change...it's very strange


Damn, hopefully someone else knows the answer!


----------



## Virtuoso

goldfarb said:


> have you seen this sort of issue in the past?


Sorry - I've never used Studio One. It's working fine in Logic and VSL Synchron so far - I'll be trying Cubase in the next few days.


----------



## Rory

My Traveler Console, which is the same unit that @Virtuoso ordered, arrived this afternoon. He clearly received an out of spec unit. Mine lies flat. Nice to see Monogram's @AndyJH appear in the thread to address the problem with his Console.

Re his observation that the Console, on a smooth surface, doesn't stay still when a fader is moved...

These Consoles are compact and light. This afternoon, I found that making the faders the centre module, as Christian Henson does with his previous generation Palette Gear Console, results in no movement, and that just putting the Console on a surface that has a bit of texture makes a difference. If the Console is on a smooth surface and the fader module is an outrigger, I don't think that there is enough mass to expect the Console to stay completely still by itself. There are rubber borders on the bottoms of the modules, but these won't cause enough friction to prevent all movement with that setup. I would think that Monogram had a reason - perhaps heat - for not applying rubber to the entire bottom of each module.

Now I just have to figure out how the Console works. There's a Monogram Community Profile Exchange, which already has several contributions, that may come in quite handy: https://support.monogramcc.com/hc/en-us/community/topics/360000135271-Profile-Exchange


----------



## Virtuoso

Programming it is quick and easy - don't worry if you can't find a Profile for your use case, you can make your own in a couple of minutes.

Andy from Monogram Support has offered to send another unit as soon as they get more stock in.

The lack of grip I think is partly due to the fact that, on my unit, the end module is just hanging in the air! 

View attachment IMG_5439.mp4


----------



## TheNorseman

Virtuoso said:


> View attachment IMG_5431.mp4


Man that shit was cringe


----------



## noiseinmymind

I had the original palette gear with cubase pro and had no issues. I ended up selling it though from lack of use.


----------



## Fox

I, too, have the palette gear and find it pretty useful. Was thinking about installing the new monogram software, but it sounds like it may be buggy...so I'll wait.


----------



## Anders Wall

I use the P. love it.
Kickstarted the M. I’m backer no.4 (!!!).
Eagerly awaiting my unit.
Asked a few weeks back what was going on with the order.
“Soon, check in next week”
I did...Silence :O

I’m sure they have their hands full trying to sort out various issues. I was going to use the M. for my travel rig.
Since that’s not happening for awhile I’m kind of hoping they will iron out the issues before sending it.

One thing that would be great is OSD readout for CC values.
I asked a few years ago to no avail.
Hope the new software will include this.

Best,

/Anders


----------



## MusiquedeReve

mybadmemory said:


> Looks amazing. I just wish it used Bluetooth instead of a cord.



Is it USB-C at least? At least if it is USB-C I can plug into my monitor whereas if it is USB-A I will have to run a longer cable

*EDIT* - Found the answer on the monogram site


----------



## Virtuoso

EpicEsquire said:


> Is it USB-C at least? At least if it is USB-C I can plug into my monitor whereas if it is USB-A I will have to run a longer cable
> 
> *EDIT* - Found the answer on the monogram site


The command module takes a USB C connector, but the included cable is USB-3 to USB-C. I had to buy a USB-C to USB-C cable to connect it to my monitor.


----------



## Chris Blackwell

My Monogram 'Traveller' arrived yesterday and I too have the floating in the air and sliding around the desk problem. 

BLU TAC is your friend!


----------



## jzhwu

Got my traveller kit yesterday. Luckily everything fits well and works. I spent a couple of hours using it last night working on a track and it works well for me. I got it mainly for the sliders, but it's very nice to have quick access buttons to hit record/play/cycle when I'm playing a line in. I mapped the dials to channel bus sends and pan to help during mixing. Not as necessary but definitely nice. I found that it let me pay more attention to what I actually hear rather than what the values are.

There are still some thing I'd like to see improved though. The sliders could use some grooves for a tighter grip on my finger tips. I think I'd prefer if they were the standard mixing console sliders. Also the rotary dials you can push down for a click. They're a little hard to press for me to want to use them.

They also slide a bit on my table especially when using the sliders. They could've definitely used more rubber under the modules, or make the slider module heavier. Easy enough to fix. I'd like to try the orbiter some day to see if it's better for me than using sliders. Overall I'm happy with it. I also do a fair bit of photography so this double as a Lightroom controller.


----------



## Anders Wall

AndyJH said:


> Hey Virtuoso, I work with Monogram. What a terrible unboxing experience; let us turn it around for you.
> 
> Mind sending us a message ([email protected]) when you have a sec? We'll swap out this console as that's _clearly_ out-of-spec.


Same experience here.
Is there anything we can do?
I’m guessing removing the screws on the back and trying to align it will damage warranty?
I’ll send support a message.
/Anders


----------



## Virtuoso

I'm pleased to say that, true to their word, Monogram support sent me a replacement Console, which just arrived. This one is perfectly stable.

Thanks @AndyJH !


----------



## MusiquedeReve

Virtuoso said:


> I'm pleased to say that, true to their word, Monogram support sent me a replacement Console, which just arrived. This one is perfectly stable.
> 
> Thanks @AndyJH !




Well, if they have replacements available, might that mean they will once again be offering them for sale? I assume they would not merely build them _as needed _when one is faulty and needs to be replaced


----------



## Rory

EpicEsquire said:


> Well, if they have replacements available, might that mean they will once again be ordering them for sale? I assume they would not merely build them _as needed _when one is faulty and needs to be replaced



Not sure what you mean. This was not a one-shot kickstarter project. It's an active company with an on-going product line.


----------



## MusiquedeReve

Rory said:


> Not sure what you mean. This was not a one-shot kickstarter project. It's an active company with an on-going product line.


----------



## Rory

Right, they sold out and expect to have more inventory sometime in the next 13 days.


----------



## jzhwu

Says December 2020 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MusiquedeReve

Rory said:


> Right, they sold out and expect to have more inventory sometime in the next 13 days.




Yeah, so my asking if perhaps they were close to releasing them for sale was based on their having units to replace your defective one - that was all


----------



## Virtuoso

They're probably getting inventory all the time and are fulfilling backorders. Once the backorders are cleared they will be back on general sale.


----------



## Anders Wall

A quick update.
Since being in contact with, what I have to say, the excellent support at monogram (ping @AndyJH) they've come up with a solution that I strongly believe will fix my issues with the hardware.
I don't think I should share all the details. At this point I'm still awaiting the full instructions and a package with some "stuff" I'll need to get it leveled.
When all is here I'll see if I can do a video or... something 

So for those of you that have similar issues as some of us, check messages in this thread, do reach out to monogram.

I still use my Palette Gear everyday, since the updated firmware they've been rock solid.
Ping @christianhenson have you re-installed your firmware?
Fixed all the dropouts, I even run my pallet gear on a USB extender through a USB hub.








How to Re-Install Palette Core Module Firmware using PaletteApp


These steps will reinstall the firmware on the Palette core, which can help with issues such as flashing modules or modules that cannot be recognized by the software. Connect your Palette core d...




support.monogramcc.com





Looking forward to swap the Palette with the new controllers.

Best,

Anders


----------



## alexbartok

Update: about an hour after sending a ping to the support ticket (and shortly after this post here) I got a response from their support team.
I've been offered 3M tape to be put over the aluminum sides of the console and a replacement for the Orbiter module which I've agreed to.

It'll likely be quite some time before I can post back with an update (ship times considered - I'm in Europe).
I'll post again when I have more news.

-----------
Unfortunately my experience with their support is far from as good, or perhaps I should say non-existent.

I filed a ticket on January 2nd and haven't gotten any response since (other than the automated message letting me know they'll be back in the office January 6th).

Here's my console:


And I'm not really fond of how the orbiter wheel scratches against the casing:


Putting it on top of a thick layer of kitchen towels will work to prevent the clacking noise and I tried to use it for a few days, but honestly it's just pissing me off every time I see it. It's back in the box now so that I don't have to look at it.

I guess this is is my hail mary, @AndyJH.

-Alex


----------



## MusiquedeReve

Just received an email that the Traveler series is once again for sale on the Monogram website

Already put in my order


----------



## AndyJH

alexbartok said:


> And I'm not really fond of how the orbiter wheel scratches against the casing:
> 
> 
> Putting it on top of a thick layer of kitchen towels will work to prevent the clacking noise and I tried to use it for a few days, but honestly it's just pissing me off every time I see it. It's back in the box now so that I don't have to look at it.
> 
> I guess this is is my hail mary, @AndyJH.
> 
> -Alex



Hey Alex, wanted to confirm that Mikayla from our team sent you a replacement Orbiter module. The one posted is clearly not right and hopefully your replacement has arrived or is arriving ASAP.

More generally, I wanted to speak to the others' questions above about out-of-stock messages versus warranty replacements. We overproduce a number of consoles so that warranty replacements are available even if the product is sold out. If anyone above has run into an issue with their hardware, we can help regardless of the salable stock levels—just email [email protected].


----------



## alexbartok

Apologies, I've had a busy week here and hadn't seen your post until I logged in now to post an update. I also just responded to Mikayla.

For everyone else:
I have a positive update: The clear 3M tape that Monogram has provided works very well. I've had an odd combination where the original problem wasn't very pronounced and with the tape it would lift the connection in the air just ever so slightly, so in this case the 3M tape does too good of a job fixing it.
However I consider this a non-issue:
1) attaching anything else side by side eliminates the problem
2) I think there were only 1 or 2 combinations where it happened and I can't even find/repro them right now.
Besides this they are also clearly fixing this in a structured manner. The tape came with printed instructions.

Without going into more detail because I don't want them punished for a good deed: they more than made me whole and they were very quick about it, too. Once I was in contact with support, they operated at light speed.

For anyone else finding this while researching for a purchase: big thumbs up from me! Problems can happen, but how you deal with them matters. These guys are doing it right, my original request admittedly just came in at a really crappy time for consumer facing businesses.


----------



## Rory

Capture One is doing a live stream tomorrow on Monogram Creative Console:





Also, the Creative Console app was updated today to v. 4.1.


----------



## nas

Would be great to hear from others who've received some modules or a package. 

How are you finding integration with your DAW? How's the overall feel and response? How's the build and quality control on your order?


----------



## Jdiggity1

nas said:


> Would be great to hear from others who've received some modules or a package.
> 
> How are you finding integration with your DAW? How's the overall feel and response? How's the build and quality control on your order?


Overall, it's good. Build quality is "solid" and it all feels nice to use, though I also have the minor issue of components raising up at the sides (not sitting flush with the desk), but that's easy to work around.
When compared to Palette Gear, the slim and compact design is nice, though I do still prefer the feel of the palette gear faders. The Monogram faders have a little more resistance. Don't glide quite as freely.
I'm still happy with them though.


----------



## Virtuoso

Hmm... bit of a clunky update.

- The app was showing 'no updates available' from 4.0.36.
- The download page doesn't indicate a version number and the release notes still refer to the previous version, so there's no way of seeing whether it has in fact been updated and what has changed.
- The download (Monogram_Installer.dmg) doesn't tell you which version you've downloaded and the there's no indication in the installer of which version you're installing.
- It won't install over a previous installation - you have to delete the files manually!


----------



## Rory

Virtuoso said:


> Hmm... bit of a clunky update.
> 
> - The app was showing 'no updates available' from 4.0.36.
> - The download page doesn't indicate a version number and the release notes still refer to the previous version, so there's no way of seeing whether it has in fact been updated and what has changed.
> - The download (Monogram_Installer.dmg) doesn't tell you which version you've downloaded and the there's no indication in the installer of which version you're installing.
> - It won't install over a previous installation - you have to delete the files manually!


???

Monogram sent an e-mail to owners yesterday that says what v. 4.1 does, with photos, and how to install it.

The update is of particular interest to Lightroom Classic users because it builds in support for the new Lightroom Colour Wheels. The e-mail even has pictures showing how it works.

As for installation, the e-mail gives two options with instructions for each.

The e-mail's intro:







This is the part of the e-mail that deals with installation of v. 4.1. For me, it was straightforward, but the last paragraph invites you to contact support if you run into difficulty. If you want to do a fresh install (option 1), the Monogram MaintenanceTool.app has an uninstaller.

Re confirmation... In the App, Help > Monogram Updates is telling me that I'm on the new version. On MacOS, so is Applications > Monogram Creator > Monogram Creator.app info pane.


----------



## Virtuoso

Rory said:


> ???
> 
> Monogram sent an e-mail to owners yesterday that says what v. 4.1 does, with photos, and how to install it.


Fair enough - I didn't get the email, just your heads up that it was available. Update didn't work within the app (said no updates available) so I went to the download page, which makes no mention of having to remove the existing folder first. There's no version number or current release notes, so I didn't know whether I was just re-installing an old version or the new version. I'd call that clunky.


----------



## spice3d

I've been using the original PaletteGear ones for the last five years. They were built like a tank. I don't have the slipping non-level problems, but then, mine are huge compared to the latest...so jealous! I have a ton of modules, but have whittled it down to just a few. I use mind with a macro program and execute some pretty nifty macros. Glad the tech is still around and improved.


----------



## goldfarb

Virtuoso said:


> - The download page doesn't indicate a version number and the release notes still refer to the previous version, so there's no way of seeing whether it has in fact been updated and what has changed.
> - The download (Monogram_Installer.dmg) doesn't tell you which version you've downloaded and the there's no indication in the installer of which version you're installing.


I find this an issue with a great many companies, both hardware (for firmware) and software (VSTs etc). I can never understand this omission, it's incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Rory

Spitfire Audio is offering Monogram Studio Console among the Apex prizes. I'd like to see Henson review it, as he did its predecessor Palette Gear.


----------



## mybadmemory

Rory said:


> Spitfire Audio is offering Monogram Studio Console among the Apex prizes. I'd like to see Henson review it, as he did its predecessor Palette Gear.



I wonder why the price includes both the NanoKontrol 2 and the Monogram Studio Console?


----------



## Rory

Rory said:


> Spitfire Audio is offering Monogram Studio Console among the Apex prizes. I'd like to see Henson review it, as he did its predecessor Palette Gear.


Looks like Henson has already made a video about the new Monogram:


----------



## PaulieDC

Rory said:


> Spitfire Audio is offering Monogram Studio Console among the Apex prizes. I'd like to see Henson review it, as he did its predecessor Palette Gear.


He did! He spends the first couple minutes talking about the original Palette Gear and all the dropout issues, etc, then segues into his new Monogram setup. Video should start there if I did this right:


----------



## Anders Wall

nas said:


> Would be great to hear from others who've received some modules or a package.
> 
> How are you finding integration with your DAW? How's the overall feel and response? How's the build and quality control on your order?


It’s great.
On Mac.

I would be in ecstasy if:
1. There was an osd stating the value of the slider/knob.
IE touch one and the osd would pop up saying for example
“CC1 - 96”. And to have this configurable per knob/slider.

2. If we could set a value on a slider/knob and when we hit that value the lights would flash once of twice.
That way we would know when we hit a value of 96, or whatever we choose for that knob/slider.

ping @AndyJH 

Regards,
/Anders


----------



## Virtuoso

^ Both excellent ideas!

The feel and build quality are very good generally, but I wish they had used 4 LEDs (one per corner) instead of two for the buttons. As it is, the colors have a tendency to bleed into each other - the middle button below is supposed to be solid red...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Virtuoso said:


> ^ Both excellent ideas!
> 
> The feel and build quality are very good generally, but I wish they had used 4 LEDs (one per corner) instead of two for the buttons. As it is, the colors have a tendency to bleed into each other - the middle button below is supposed to be solid red...


Wow for the price, that is pretty poor hardware design / QC.


----------



## Virtuoso

I didn't notice at first as I had all the buttons/dials/sliders set to similar colors, but when I started to get clever with it and assign colors to functions like play/record/rtz I had a bit of a wtf reaction. Could easily be solved by just using more/better LEDs.


----------



## pixelcrave

Hi all — curious to hear how everyone's here liking your Monogram now that you've all been using it for some time. *Would you buy it again after experiencing all its shortcomings now?*

I'm considering this since they got up to 25% off for ala carte 4 or more modules. Especially curious about the slider experience (to replace my nanokontrol2), but also if anyone has been using the orbiter (maybe to do something like Expressive Touché).


----------



## RockIngenieur

Hi,

can you mix Monogram and Palette modules and does that make an inconvenient difference? (Height etc)


----------



## AndyJH

RockIngenieur said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you mix Monogram and Palette modules and does that make an inconvenient difference? (Height etc)



Yes, as long as you connect them to the new Monogram core, you can mix & match both generations.

The height difference is definitely a matter of personal preference. What I've found works great is to have the Monogram modules closest to me, depth-wise, and set up the Palette modules as a taller back row to the console. This gives the slimline Monogram modules in front where they're easiest to rest your hand on, while the taller Palette modules are still easy to reach when situated further away.


----------



## Delboy

Has anyone bought the console set $499 in the Uk and can you remember how much extra you had to pay to have this imported (or) does anyone know if they sell these in the UK as yet.
Luckily I have a $40 off voucher but assume this will be eaten up big time by the money grabbers at the Post Office import facility.... an online quote site gave me a rough price of an extra £80 ($110) ... now that makes it too expensive to even consider buying. Guess Spitfire got theirs for free


----------



## ag75

Ealy Black Friday Deal. Seems like a pretty good Discount.


----------



## Super8Boy

What's the story regarding latency in a DAW, for example Ableton Live, when you try and control CC parameters, like a Kontakt Library such as Spitfire or SonicCouture?
How responsive is it compared to the old PaletteGear?

Also, are the parameters changing smoothly enough on the sliders? or did you have to try and set some advanced parameters (as described by Taran from ShortCircuit on Youtube).
Henson seems to be happy enough with the controls, but the more feedback the better I guess


----------



## ckett

Latency is very low and hardly noticeable. The sliders are surprisingly accurate moving through the Midi CC range. The scaling of the midi controls for the knobs is also really nice.


----------



## Super8Boy

That's brilliant. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Agree that latency is very low and response is smooth. Pleasantly surprised by how good this is for workflow.


----------

